# Worst Video Games of All Time



## NewBell98 (Aug 25, 2009)

There are hundreds of bad games in the world. Did you know that in 1983 video games nearly became extinct due to bad games. Atari had to bury bad games in the Nevada desert( I think,not sure which desert)  Hundreds of bad video games still are on the market today. So what do you think is the worse?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 25, 2009)

Super Smash Bros Brawl Uhm... Superman 64 sucked pretty bad.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

all et


----------



## Pear (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a 3 way tie for me.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2DTjLG3usQo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2DTjLG3usQo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mB1zWEhgrLs&feature=fvw'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mB1zWEhgrLs&feature=fvw' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y4SLjLen7-c'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Y4SLjLen7-c' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## bcb (Aug 25, 2009)

E.T.

Zelda CD-i is funny! 

Superman 64 is a legend.

ANY virtual boy game? Don't you mean any virtual boy except Wario Land?


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 25, 2009)

Big Rig Racing or whatever that truck game was called.


----------



## Conor (Aug 25, 2009)

Superman 64.


----------



## robo.samurai (Aug 25, 2009)

gotta say CD-i zelda games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 25, 2009)

Almost every game on the NES not made by Nintendo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 25, 2009)

Not all a virtual boy's games sucked a lot we're good it's just that the system itself sucked.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2009)

*ANIMAL CROSSING!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zex (Aug 25, 2009)

Ed Mario.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 25, 2009)

Wayne's World


----------



## Kiley (Aug 25, 2009)

Rocket Power:Beach Bandits


----------



## Zex (Aug 25, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Rocket Power:Beach Bandits


I always wanted to play that when I was little, but I never got it. I guess I lucked out.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> *ANIMAL CROSSING!!!!!!!*


then y u on bell tree
anyway
ssbb (i played it to boring its too easy and its just moving left n right)


----------



## melly (Aug 25, 2009)

ET and super man 64
ehh horrible horrible games

They shoulda left ET the movie alone,and same with the superman show


----------



## djman900 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hes guna take u back to the past, to play the *censored.2.0*y games that suck as XD


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 25, 2009)

Get your facts straight, you just chose the worst games that are overrated in being bad (they suck ass too though) But there's a whole bunch of *censored.2.0*ty games you forgot, although thanks for the other feature.  That should work for now.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 25, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hes guna take u back to the past, to play the *censored.2.0*y games that suck as XD


I thought you were going to link to one of Ashens's "Terrible Old Games You've Probably Never Heard Of"


----------



## Jarv156 (Sep 11, 2009)

No Action 52 on list = fail.

At least the other games on this list are actually playable.


----------



## Wish (Sep 11, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Almost every game on the NES not made by Nintendo.


This.


----------



## DevilGopher (Sep 11, 2009)

E.T, Superman 64, or chicken shoot.


----------



## MitchL21 (Sep 11, 2009)

virtual boy crap.


----------



## meshach (Sep 11, 2009)

have u seen the et game omg it sucks!!!


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 12, 2009)

Other. Halloween. It looks like a 5 year old made it. Although, it may have the only head decapitation in Atari history.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 12, 2009)

E.T. PHOEN HUME

NOWAI


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Any game reviewed by the Angry Video Game Nerd.


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

Ehingen Guy said:
			
		

> Any game reviewed by the Angry Video Game Nerd.


Super Mario 3 was reviewed by him. That may be the best sidescroller of all time...


----------



## Ciaran (Nov 1, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youre honestly trying to say that SSBB is wore than. lets say superman 64??


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 1, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Ehingen Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it was because he took a break from reviewing bad games (same thing with his ducktales episode).  And yeah, SMB3 was awesome, one of my favorites next to SMW.


----------



## ipodawesum (Nov 1, 2009)

plumbers don't wear ties. worse tha any other game. it almost cant be called a game. 
and yes, i only know it exists from AVGN but who cares. That episode is funny as hell.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm i'd have to say back to the future for the nes or et for the atari those games are just bad.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 1, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never played superman64
and also never heard of it


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Nov 1, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its terrible. You're better off not knowing. But SSBB is eons better.

Anyway, E.T without a doubt. Superman 64 is a close 2nd....

And Wario Land 2 on Virtual Boy is pretty decent.


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smash Bros. games are awesome.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

How is pac-man..bad?!


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 1, 2009)

Pac-man is classic!

:throwingrottenapples:


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 1, 2009)

pac man is ok its not great but its not terrible like ET

EDIT: Yeah it's a classic


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

i hate the virtual boy its crap mabye one or 2 good games for it


----------



## Micah (Nov 1, 2009)

Any party game for the Wii.

Or My Quit Smoking Coach for DS.


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

i agree most party games on wii suck


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

not trying to advertise but watch the angry video game nerd and the irate gamer on youtube to see all the games that r crap


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

Soka said:
			
		

> i hate the virtual boy its crap mabye one or 2 good games for it


Language young man.


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

all i said was crap


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

Soka said:
			
		

> all i said was crap


You don't want a smacked bum do you now?


----------



## Soka (Nov 1, 2009)

.....................wooooooooooow


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Nov 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Pac-man is classic!
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:


We're talking about the Atari version; It sucked.


----------



## Lewis (Nov 1, 2009)

Soka said:
			
		

> .....................wooooooooooow


Stop spamming.


----------



## lightningbolt (Nov 4, 2009)

The Zelda Cd-i's were the worse


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd say some of the super casual not-really-game-games we're getting a lot of today. :\ Then again, there were a whoooolllle lot of bad games back in ye olden days. I can't remember any specific bad games I've played though.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 5, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too easy? I lol'd.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 5, 2009)

All of the games on the Wii apart from SMG.


----------



## easpa (Nov 5, 2009)

Any Educational Mario Game


----------



## Peso (Nov 5, 2009)

Educational Mario games sucked so badly!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2009)

Any new Sonic Game after Sonic Adventure 2. (excluding the remakes)


----------



## Pear (Nov 5, 2009)

95% of the games for a Nintendo system made after 2006.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 5, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> 95% of the games for a Nintendo system made after 2006.


Instead of editing my post, I will say here.

I agree with this completely.


----------



## Koopa trooper (Nov 7, 2009)

Any virtual boy game except Wario Land!


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 6, 2009)

Shrek the third, ET, pretty much any game based on a movie. :/


----------



## Frieza (Dec 6, 2009)

DBZ burst limit
wth they went in a whole other direction with that
than naruto stole its type of game play.....bitters  
oh well it happens oh and Gryo-mite sux


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell can you say that Brawl is the worst game ever?! >_>

As for me, I say E.T. It nearly killed video games for good in the US. Good thing ol' R.O.B. came around and brought the NES with him!

As for the CD-i games, as much as they suck, they practically gave birth to YouTube Poop, so it's impossible for me to hate them. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Any new Sonic Game after Sonic Adventure 2. (excluding the remakes)


There's no way that the newer Sonic games are anywhere near as bad as games like E.T. and Superman 64. I never will understand why so many people hate them. Sure, Sonic the Hedgehog '06 was a train wreck, but even that wasn't as bad as a lot of other games out there. And as for all the Shadow the Hedgehog hate... I loved that game. Sure, the game would have been better without the guns and Shadow swearing every other line, but it was still a fun game. And Sonic Adventure, Sonic Heroes, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic Unleashed, and Sonic and the Black Knight were all awesome to me. All of them were really fun and interesting, and I loved the gameplay and music. Especially the music. Rush and Rush Adventure were good, too. The Riders games were alright... A bit lacking, though. But still good. I'm hoping Needlemouse still keeps some of the newer Sonic elements, and doesn't completely fall back to Genesis Sonic. Old Sonic was good, but it just wasn't my thing.


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 6, 2009)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde for the NES. Worst game ever made you die after 10 seconds and the game is over.


----------



## Charles (Jan 10, 2010)

> I never will understand why so many people hate them.



I think it's more like a fad than anything because everyone has something to complain about. I haven't played any 3D Sonic games past Sonic Adventure 2 so I can't say anything.

The worst game I've played is probably Superman 64.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2010)

Charles said:
			
		

> > I never will understand why so many people hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't bump old topics like this.


----------



## Charles (Jan 10, 2010)

My bad. I didn't notice.


----------

